# Zweitschönste Sache der Welt ...



## Cristina (23. September 2006)

Nichts geht übers biken...
Adrenalin vor einer Abfahrt im Blut, Müdigkeit von der Anstrengung in den Beinen und Kino im Kopf vom überwältigenden Panorama.
Kleiner Gefühlsausschnitt aus einem Topf nimmer endender Emotionen.

Dennoch, einen berauschenden Abend mit netten Freunden, Ausgelassenheit und etwas Tanzfieber gehören nebem dem biken dazu 

Am 30.09 findet in Reinbek eine Party statt, und die lohnt sich...

Ein paar Mädels aus Escheburg "for girls only" sind dort anzutreffen, und... 
du auch?

Gruß Cristina


----------



## ahara (23. September 2006)

Särwuss,

die Party in Reinbek war schon immer gut  ...Wir sind auf jeden Fall schon 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (23. September 2006)

"Die zweitschönste Sache der Welt"...hmm...kann sein, dass ich irgendwas verpasst habe, aber irgendwas kam da sogar noch VOR dem biken 

Motocross vielleicht 

 

gerrit


----------



## Cristina (23. September 2006)

Gerrit schrieb:


> aber irgendwas kam da sogar noch VOR dem biken
> 
> Motocross vielleicht
> 
> gerrit



woher weißt du das


----------



## Gerrit (23. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> woher weißt du das



ErFAHRungswert


----------



## Cristina (23. September 2006)

Und, bist Du auch dabei am 30´sten?


----------



## Gerrit (26. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Und, bist Du auch dabei am 30´sten?



Eher nicht - 90km schrubben um zu einer Party zu gelangen...da fehlt mir dann doch der Idealismus. 

Viel Spaß und ordentlich 

gerrit


----------



## Cristina (26. September 2006)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Eher nicht - 90km schrubben um zu einer Party zu gelangen...da fehlt mir dann doch der Idealismus.
> 
> Viel Spaß und ordentlich
> 
> gerrit



Das werden wir haben.
Danke


----------



## John Rico (27. September 2006)

Was iss'n das genau?

Befürchte zwar, dass ich bis dahin noch nicht wieder fit bin, die lieben Bazillen scheinen mich diesmal ganz besonders lieb zu haben, aber vielleicht krieg ich sie ja doch bald rausgeschmissen.


----------



## biker_tom (27. September 2006)

Moin,

wir hatte auch überlegt dort hin zu gehen, aber da wir Sonnatg Morgen in den Urlaub fahren ist das nicht so gut... Aber es kommt ja immer mal wieder so eine Party. Und ich haben noch was erfahren. Wenn jemand interesse an Diavorträgen hat, dann kann ich nur den 11.10. empfehlen, dann ist ein Bekannter von uns in Reinbek und hält einen Vortrag über die reisen von Nehberg, oder wie der heißt, genaueres werde ich noch erfahren.

Und allen dir zur party gehen  sehr viel Spaß....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Stemmel (27. September 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Was iss'n das genau?
> 
> Befürchte zwar, dass ich bis dahin noch nicht wieder fit bin, die lieben Bazillen scheinen mich diesmal ganz besonders lieb zu haben, aber vielleicht krieg ich sie ja doch bald rausgeschmissen.



Was genau das für eine Party ist, kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen. Vielleicht schreibt Cristina ja noch genaueres...   

Meine Bazillen haben mich diesmal auch ganz besonders gern.    Trotz Antibiotika wollen sie nicht gehen. Aber vielleicht bekommen wir sie ja bei einem Tänzchen weg? Probieren geht über studieren! 

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (27. September 2006)

die bazillen sehen soooooo süß aus: www.riesenmikroben.de

gute besserung.


----------



## Cristina (27. September 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Was genau das für eine Party ist, kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen. Vielleicht schreibt Cristina ja noch genaueres...
> 
> Daggi



So ein Link kann ich dazu beitragen, viel Spaß beim blättern...

http://www.alvshowservice.de/ue30_neu/indexframe.htm

Es ist eine Ü30 aber für unsere Küken ist der Einlaß auch garantiert


----------



## gnss (27. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist eine Ü30 aber für unsere Küken ist der Einlaß auch garantiert



ach du würdest dich bereiterklären uns älter zu schminken?


----------



## Cristina (27. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> ach du würdest dich bereiterklären uns älter zu schminken?



Oja, darf ich ?


----------



## John Rico (27. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> die bazillen sehen soooooo süß aus: www.riesenmikroben.de
> 
> gute besserung.


Ich hab den Sausack gefunden, und das Vieh guckt auch noch so treudoof unschuldig:











Cristina schrieb:


> So ein Link kann ich dazu beitragen, viel Spaß beim blättern...
> 
> http://www.alvshowservice.de/ue30_neu/indexframe.htm
> 
> Es ist eine Ü30 aber für unsere Küken ist der Einlaß auch garantiert


Auf der Seite steht "ab 25", da hab ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt.
Und bei meinen momentanen Augenringen brauchst du mich nichtmal schminken, damit ich für 30 durchgehe!


----------



## Cristina (28. September 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Auf der Seite steht "ab 25", da hab ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt.
> Und bei meinen momentanen Augenringen brauchst du mich nichtmal schminken, damit ich für 30 durchgehe!



Schön, dann werd mal schnell gesund ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (3. Oktober 2006)

Leider gehts es wieder auf eine arbeitsreiche Woche zu...
War ein schöner Abend am Freitag:
zuerst Zwiebelkuchen und Federweißer, das ganze in gemütlicher Runde von Neunen und anschließend auf die Party in Reinbek.
Für Einige schon etwas zu spät... am Ende waren wir nur noch drei .
Die Party war nett, haben viel getanzt und viel gelacht...

Bis zur nächsten Party evtl. in Lüneburg...

Cristina


----------



## Stemmel (4. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Für Einige schon etwas zu spät... am Ende waren wir nur noch drei .



Nun ja, es war ja auch eine Ü30-Party. Da kannst Du von Ü40 nicht erwarten, dass sie sich noch um 0.30 Uhr auf eine Party aufmachen   

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (4. Oktober 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Nun ja, es war ja auch eine Ü30-Party. Da kannst Du von Ü40 nicht erwarten, dass sie sich noch um 0.30 Uhr auf eine Party aufmachen
> 
> Daggi



Für was das Alter immer herhalten muß... ;-)


----------



## Cristina (25. Oktober 2006)

Es ist wieder so weit in Lüneburg in der Kulturhalle Vamos steigt wieder eine Party.
am:

28.10.
E:22.00h
4/5 , bis 23h ein Freigetränk inkl. 
30up Back to the Roots  
Legendärer Partytreff für Lüneburg & Umgebung.
Eintritt ist schon ab 18 Jahre ;-)

Die Anfahrt lohnt sich, da wir : Andrea, Manuela, Nina und ich diese Party schon beim letzten Besuch für gut befunden haben.
Nähere Info´s:
http://www.campus-ev.de/vamos/index_vamos.html

Und ich bin wieder dabei, diesmal mit funktionierendem Navi 
Na und wer noch?


----------



## gnss (25. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> 14.10.




es gibt also reichlich bedenkzeit.


----------



## Cristina (25. Oktober 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> es gibt also reichlich bedenkzeit.



Es ist natürlich der 28.10. !!!


----------



## ahara (26. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Und ich bin wieder dabei, diesmal mit funktionierendem Navi
> Na und wer noch?


ICH


----------



## Cristina (26. Oktober 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> ICH



Was ist mit Manuela und evt. Kirsten?


----------



## ahara (26. Oktober 2006)

Sorry, kann doch nicht...  ist ja schon übermorgen..


----------



## Beppo (28. Oktober 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Und ich bin wieder dabei, diesmal mit funktionierendem Navi
> Na und wer noch?



Gebe >Lauenburg< als Zwischenziel ein. Die Elbbrücke Geesthacht ist bis Sonntag gesperrt! Viel Spaß

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (28. Oktober 2006)

Beppo schrieb:


> Gebe >Lauenburg< als Zwischenziel ein. Die Elbbrücke Geesthacht ist bis Sonntag gesperrt! Viel Spaß
> 
> Gruß, Beppo



Danke ;-)


----------



## gnss (13. Dezember 2006)

An jedem dritten Donnerstag im Monat ist der Rabatzz-Indoorspielplatz von 19-23 Uhr für Erwachsene geöffnet, man kann sich mal richtig austoben, egal ob auf dem Trampolin, im Bälle-Bad oder an anderen dem Alter nicht angemessenen  Spielzeugen. Das nächste mal in einer Woche am 21.12., wir werden das mal ausprobieren und hoffen, dass sich noch mehr finden. Man ist so alt, wie man sich fühlt. 

Anfahrt sogar mit GPS-Koordinaten, falls jemand sein Garmin-Gerät zur Orientierung in der Stadt braucht.


----------



## Cristina (13. Dezember 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> An jedem dritten Donnerstag im Monat ist der Rabatzz-Indoorspielplatz von 19-23 Uhr für Erwachsene geöffnet, man kann sich mal richtig austoben, egal ob auf dem Trampolin, im Bälle-Bad oder an anderen dem Alter nicht angemessenen  Spielzeugen. Das nächste mal in einer Woche am 21.12., wir werden das mal ausprobieren und hoffen, dass sich noch mehr finden. Man ist so alt, wie man sich fühlt.
> 
> Anfahrt sogar mit GPS-Koordinaten, falls jemand sein Garmin-Gerät zur Orientierung in der Stadt braucht.



Hier noch ein Link...
http://www.rabatzz.de/de/aktuelles/index.htm?id=10801

Cristina


----------



## Folki (14. Dezember 2006)

Da gibt es sogar kostenlosen Internet-Zugang!

Die Boote taugen allerdings nicht für Erwachsene, bei dem Gewicht liegen die auf dem Boden auf!


----------



## gnss (14. Dezember 2006)

Nimm zwei, in jedes einen Fuß.


----------



## gnss (22. Dezember 2006)

Sehr epfehlenswert , am besten kurze Sachen mitnehmen, sonst schwitzt man sich tot.


----------

